# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Exploits >  [exploit] How to change country on your Battle.net account!

## arczi19

Hello!
This is my first guide ever posted on ownedcore, so excited!, I've discovered it all by myself and I wish to share it with you guys!

1. Get Firefox.
2. Install addon called Tamper Data
3. Login in into your account on battle net page, go to the page where you change your address (and where you used to change the country).
4. Press ALT, look at top, click on Tools and then Tamper Data.
5. When new window opens, click on Tamper Data in left top corner.
6. Go back to battle net page, click on Save Address button.
7. Message box should appear, click on Tamper.
8. New window should open and in right bottom corner you get "hasCountryChanged" and "newCountry". Change the value of "hasCountryChanged" to 1 and "newCountry" to GBR (to get Great Britain, use other values for different countries, like FRA for France).
9. Click Ok.
10. You are done (dont forget to click on Stop Tamper when finished) 

 :Smile: 


Enjoy!

----------


## QtDemon

What exactly is the advantage of doing this?

(Not trying to be a smart ass).

----------


## arczi19

Most EU countries are not allowed to use Scroll of Resurrection and Recruit a Friend services. Countries like England, Germany or France are allowed, so the only way for those people to use them is to change their country to one of these. However, quite recently Blizzard removed the ability to change your country. Hence why the exploit  :Smile:

----------


## Sarick

Well I don't see the reason for Tamper Data since you can change it in options <.<.
Go to Settings>Your Contact & Shipping Addresses>Make new address,
and you are done.

----------


## migy

no, u can add new adress, but can't change ur Country for RaF. I'm from Czech Republic and i can't change it via settings.

----------


## moor2

> no, u can add new adress, but can't change ur Country for RaF. I'm from Czech Republic and i can't change it via settings.


^this .




> Greetings Dave,
> 
> Indeed, you are not alone in this matter. The ability to change your country of residence has been removed. This is as intended.
> 
> If you wish to change the country that is registered on the account please provide the following information for account verification:
> 
> - Your account name (please do NOT send us your password)
> - Your full real name
> - Your full address including postal or zip code currently registered on the account
> ...

----------


## OotHE

Would someone from US be able to make the account EU and make a character there? So one wouldn't have to make a new account and all of that sort?

----------


## Igzz

> Would someone from US be able to make the account EU and make a character there? So one wouldn't have to make a new account and all of that sort?


I do not believe so, because the two have completely different licenses.

----------


## Subcore

So this changes it so you are able or you are not able to use raf like normal one ?

----------


## moor2

> So this changes it so you are able or you are not able to use raf like normal one ?


if you have country where its not supported, then you are not able to use it..

----------


## Snowee

Sounds cool, rep sir.

----------


## Darkshades

Before anyone says it's not useful or that you can change the country yourself, you should try to. I could not do a RaF because my country is set to Canada. I sent them a mail saying that I now live in France (lol) and they asked me for proof. If this does indeed work, +rep. Will try it now.

Edit: Worked perfectly. + Repping rep.

----------


## junkkiller

dude u rock + 5 rep!!

----------


## OverLordErIcH

Technically this doesn't belong in World of Warcraft exploits since battle net isn't just wow.




> Most EU countries are not allowed to use Scroll of Resurrection and Recruit a Friend services. Countries like England, Germany or France are allowed, so the only way for those people to use them is to change their country to one of these. However, quite recently Blizzard removed the ability to change your country. Hence why the exploit


Why can't other EU countries use those services?

----------


## arczi19

> Technically this doesn't belong in World of Warcraft exploits since battle net isn't just wow.
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't other EU countries use those services?


Some governments laws, I'm not really sure, but it has been mentioned by Blizzard before.

----------


## xlAnonym0uslx

Can this be used to change your date of birth?

----------


## Traxex84

Very cool, no use for me but + rep anyway. I remember a couple of years ago you used to be able to tamper data paypal payments to automated sites e.g. I used to buy a heap of auth codes for some runescape bots, usually $15usd and tamperdata it and make it $0.01. Of course they realised and fixed it pretty quick but the system used to email you the code as soon as a payment had been sent, got hundreds of auth codes for a few dollars and sold them on a few websites for $2 each via paypal. But now it just gets your paypal account locked :/

----------


## Loucy1

> Technically this doesn't belong in World of Warcraft exploits since battle net isn't just wow.
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't other EU countries use those services?


There's just a few countries that aren't allowed to do it.... For example Scandinavia is allowed to aswell as a whole lot of other countries, any other information would be incorrect.

----------


## Validuus

hi there.
Lets me send you some 2 cents here.
Ofc this way is working and working properly, wich all should send you regards you gave it, but the point of the way by google chrome (wich I will show you in a sec) is that it work for EVERY addres.
Why its important?
Its important cause at some point on the last summer (so around september 2011) the technicians of battle.net made an important update for making an addres on battle.net.
They made that all account wich was made on battle.net after 04.2011 could change addres, but that change wasnt visible for battle.net system.
In practice it was like after 04.2011:
- you made an account wich is on country where RaF doesnt work
- you heared about rafs
- you want to change country to get raf
- you see that your addres is changed on battle.net but RaFs still doesnt work.
Why?
Cause battle.net system is seeing only first addres and ignoring second addres wich you gave. SYSTEM DONT SEE THAT SECOND ADDRESS!

So because of this on your way all new accounts (wich were maded after 04.2011) coundt use your way and they need to use google chrome way cuse you can change there by HTML wich addres is second and wich is first.

SO this is this way. Adventage of it is that they work on ALL accounts. Disadventages is they took bit longer and are not that simple as your very fast and very simple way.



HOW TO CHANGE COUNTRY IN GOOGLE CHROME:

First of all to change adress on battle.net you need to got Google Chrome.
If you dont have it as a browser then go and instal.
After that go on battle.net and log on. And go and edit your adress (click on edit near adress on left side).
Lets set your country to UK now.
Right click on the box where its your country name and click "inspect element".
You should see now a window with a lot of code in HTML at the bottom.
The line wich you got to change is already selected. Change there <strong>"here is the name of your country"</strong> for <strong>United Kingdom</strong>
After it you should go 2 line above it where you will see line which start from "<select name="country"".
Click on the mark before the line and after a couple fo second you will see a list of countrys.
Go to your country, double click the part "selected="selected"", copy it and delete.
Now go to the united kingdom one what should be on first one and right click the option tag and u should see add atrribute and u should paste "selected="selected"".
5 line above the select tag we opened there should be <div>...</div>, open it using mark before the line. You may see there <input type="hidden" name="id" value="2"></input>.
If value is 2 then doubleckick on "2" and change it to "1". If its "1" then just leave it as it is.
Now you have to go back to battle.net site and save changes.
There will show you errors.
Now what you have to do is to put some fakes info adresses and start all proces of changing cuntry by HTML from beginning.
On the end save changes and it will save them as they are.
This way you will change your country.




PS I would love if people could give some rep for this as I heared there is some special place on this forum on wich I get acces by paying or rep ;p
PS2 Big regards to all those people wich are on this forum. With all honesty I never get so many info about warcrafts thingies as here. So big regards to all and any of you.

----------


## krisha

works fine!

RaF inc. <3, would +rep if i could

thank you

----------


## mckemo

germany can´t do this too

----------


## Archijs

Got a registered address Latvia. Tried to change it via Tamper, it changes it, but when i go into account summary, it still shows Latvia. So it changes it for a brief moment, but it still stays the same.
In other words: it doesnt work.

----------


## Validuus

excactly because of this you need to do this by google chrome way Archijs.

----------


## alinutz1980

> Got a registered address Latvia. Tried to change it via Tamper, it changes it, but when i go into account summary, it still shows Latvia. So it changes it for a brief moment, but it still stays the same.
> In other words: it doesnt work.


For me Firefox method worked and Chrome one didnt.

----------


## Ogait

When did they remove this feature?

Because two weeks ago, I changed my country from Portugal to UK, so I could use Recruit a Friend, which I'm using at the moment.

*Proof:* 

IP where I am playing 


Account Country: 


Just make sure your address is valid.

----------


## eSko

They removed it few days ago.

----------


## Ogait

Okay, ignore what I said then.

----------


## Archijs

Just tried with the chrome method, Firefox didnt work for me, chrome apparently did, but still doesnt let me sign for Annual Pass unfortunately  :Frown: 
In other words - try both methods, one might work, you can probably do the RAF now, but no annual pass.

----------


## Validuus

Annual Pass is not working for you as probably you used RaF before. Exploiting raf methong and using it to prepaid your account by "not real friend" make you ilegible to any of oters promotions wich Blizzard will make.
But you always can try to take a look for example on date of your birth. Sometimes its not puted, so that make you ilegible (its rare but happen).

If for someone google chrome way didnt work plz make sure you did everything in good way and what is most important there is "1" in correct place.
I resell RaFs from people like Precious or Taleen and it worked for ALL of my customers.

----------


## Archijs

> Annual Pass is not working for you as probably you used RaF before. Exploiting raf methong and using it to prepaid your account by "not real friend" make you ilegible to any of oters promotions wich Blizzard will make.
> But you always can try to take a look for example on date of your birth. Sometimes its not puted, so that make you ilegible (its rare but happen).


Oh, thanks for the info. I guess thats the cause, because I have been using RAF for years now  :Smile:  Date of birth should be in, and im way older than needed.

----------


## Nehem

> Originally Posted by OotHE
> 
> 
> Would someone from US be able to make the account EU and make a character there? So one wouldn't have to make a new account and all of that sort?
> 
> 
> I do not believe so, because the two have completely different licenses.


It's possible <: ... but I don't remember how i do this :<

Attachment 6047

----------


## Andrast

> hi there.
> Lets me send you some 2 cents here.
> Ofc this way is working and working properly, wich all should send you regards you gave it, but the point of the way by google chrome (wich I will show you in a sec) is that it work for EVERY addres.
> Why its important?
> Its important cause at some point on the last summer (so around september 2011) the technicians of battle.net made an important update for making an addres on battle.net.
> They made that all account wich was made on battle.net after 04.2011 could change addres, but that change wasnt visible for battle.net system.
> In practice it was like after 04.2011:
> - you made an account wich is on country where RaF doesnt work
> - you heared about rafs
> ...


Hello i have a problem, im doing all point by point, and when im at point save changes nothing happens its still Poland, i have tried do all the same but just on last point when its says <div>...</div> change from2 to 1 i dotn change it and its Great Brotain but RaF dont working, anyone could help me?

----------


## boss2fast4u

nice find i posted this 5 days ago in another section  :Smile: 
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo-...ml#post2185745 ([EU] Battle.net Country Change for Recruit a Friend)
Few tips :

1. close other websites from other tab for example facebook send data every 5 seconds to your browser and it most of time pop up to tamper it which you need to ignore so it is better to have any other website closed.
2. after you tamper country you must select and accept TOS and something else after that you must tamper again and change again country and hit ok and then you are done.

----------


## Validuus

Andrast did you done its twice? 
I understand you had 1, so you didnt had to change that aye? :Smile: 
But remember that you need to put all changes in HTML, save them, and after that you need to do HTML fun one more time.

----------


## Andrast

> Andrast did you done its twice? 
> I understand you had 1, so you didnt had to change that aye?
> But remember that you need to put all changes in HTML, save them, and after that you need to do HTML fun one more time.


No, i had 2 but when i did 1 nothing happened, so u tell me that i need to do the same think twice? how i need to save it? just normal in browser save settings or something in that html?

----------


## Validuus

You have to write everything in HTML, save it on battle.net after, write in HTML one more time and save it on battle.net again.
if you will got any problem thats my GG number: 1063908. Just write to me and I will try to help you as best as I can.
Regards

----------


## Validuus

GOOGLE CHROME WAY DOESNT WORK ATM cause of battle.net morning changes.
Sorry ;p
I will try to work on it and will share if I will something find  :Smile:

----------


## Morhy

I know how to do it on Google Chrome <3

----------


## Validuus

lol
so you could share with this man.
Geez
What attitude is with:
"Oh, I know how to do it, but I will not tell"?
So for wtf you mention about it mate?

----------


## Morhy

Gonna post in Mmo Market, gotta earn some goldz for that  :Smile:

----------


## boss2fast4u

too late Google Chrome method actually it is same method as tamper data in case you didn't figure out just another method of doing it, now both are not working because, they change few things there
Now you have : csrftoken=bd21addc-fe47-XXX-XXXX-ebfa4a706f7a which it wasn't before there, you also have hasCountryChanged which by default it is 0 and a interest thing which i didn't see it before until now, battle net website search for owned core ccokiez:This come from :
Host=eu.battle.net
__utmz=546546546456.546546546546.84.40.utmcsr=ownedcore.com|utmccn=(referral)|ut mcmd=referral|utmcct=/forums/world-of-warcraft/world-of-warcraft-exploits/341748-excellent-way-farm-lovely-charms-while-asleep-hunters-4.html;
It is this ok ?

----------


## Cecu

I guess it is not, but I am not good in the US laws.

----------


## srajaee

there was a csrftoken before too when the exploit was working. so its not added newly. but it seems even tho there is a country field in the form they do not check it on form processing codes anymore. thats what I guess. cuz when you change the country in visible and hidden fields both (by any method) and send the form it returns to the previous value on new page and is not changing while the rest of address is changing. when exploit worked I tested to change name as well but only country was changing and changing name was saving the address with previous name. now its the same with country even if you change it on form it is not changing in database seems like they dont check this field anymore.
how ever I checked the form and theres some changes I noticed. 
1. form id was id="edit-address-form" and now it is id="address-form" so is the form with id edit-address-form moved to another url or?
2. theres a new field on the form which was not there before.. a hidden field ofc : <input type="hidden" name="address.state" value="" />
new field name is address.state but I couldnt guess what value to put there which might get the form to check and change the country..

----------


## Elitetech

Any progress on this? Damn, I wish I knew this yesterday..

----------


## funkyshift

Anyone found a solution to this or can anyone change the country ?

----------


## WowCorpo.

Blizzard update edit info on Battle.net


When u try put "selected="selected" on othere country and 

" type="hidden" name="newCountry" id="newCountry" value="SRB" />

try change "SRB" to "GBR" cant save , must have some way .  :Smile:

----------


## FEUP

Is not possible now, they even added an entry how to change country, this is all because of battle.net currency.
So now you cant change your country is blocked server side, only if they unlock it.

Battle.net Country Change - Support - Battle.net Support

Here is the new info.

----------


## damagemaker

both metod dont work any more!

----------


## srajaee

anyone found any solution to this? no way to change country without ticket now?

----------


## tichh

I dont think there will be any working exploits for this anymore.Im already looking people with photoshop skills to make me a fake uk id  :Embarrassment: p

----------


## Cecu

> I dont think there will be any working exploits for this anymore.Im already looking people with photoshop skills to make me a fake uk id p


You could try with the search engine here. If I am not wrong, there used to be some guides for unlocking accounts in the past years.

----------


## dejmon

there are propably new ways to change country , anyone know it ?

----------


## Radilol

Be good at photoshop?

----------


## srajaee

any success with that ? anyone tried that ?

----------


## slisher

Can it be done with names? D: My mate gave me my account 5 years ago and the stupid name is annoying me since everyone i know now see's my mate's name in friends list >.<

----------


## Marvelous

as far as i know it cant be done with names.

----------


## Almarcino

Do you have some new idea how to change country?

----------


## eshalon

It can be done, i called them, send digital copy, and they said, i need to send physical copy-and they will change it than, so what that means, u need any bill and take a picture from ur hand holding that bill, so if anyone can send me picture like that-we can make some deal, i give u gold or sometin, contact: [email protected]

----------


## fitzeronik

nah it can't i have the same problem they ask for a copy of a legal change of name document as well as utility bills from both before and after the change at the same adress and honestly its just not worth the time to fix.

EDIT: in response to name change(if not obvious)

----------


## earthFlower

Yea it is possible to fake it, you may change the country to the one you are residing in, also it's not bannable to do this either

----------


## Radilol

Maybe somebody has a temple or just a scan of any for UK utility bill and would be nice to share with it  :Wink:

----------


## wilosoft

> Maybe somebody has a temple or just a scan of any for UK utility bill and would be nice to share with it


Exactly my thoughts  :Big Grin:

----------


## darathejoker

+bump for Radilol's idea a simple photo for a UK/GER utility bill. I would be eternaly grateful, if that's enough for the poster :P

----------


## Emil44

Nothing has worked for me, if anyone can help me change my country I pay you 10 dollars.
Add my skype emil3emil31

----------


## PlayMoreStor3

I can change country to France!  :Smile:  Have orginal bills whit stamp that isnt photoshoped and all stuff that blizzard ask for.

----------


## Emil44

I am indeed interested

----------


## HaythamKenway

@Playmorestor3 But is it safe ?

----------


## Xh[3]LaR

delete pls

----------


## Setemotion

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo-...attle-net.html (LEGIT Country Change @ Battle.Net)

----------


## superfraktal

:confused:

*Anyone please tell me if any option still works?*
(like this Temper Data or Google Chrome changes...)

Please private msg me or simply respond here. Thanks.

----------


## Dfrozen

> :confused:
> 
> *Anyone please tell me if any option still works?*
> (like this Temper Data or Google Chrome changes...)
> 
> Please private msg me or simply respond here. Thanks.


I would really like to know that as well.

----------


## Zacarias

They must have fixed it somewhere down the line for this to need an exploit. I changed my country by changing the address under 2 years ago and it worked spot on.

----------


## Mitnick

Damn it my friends acc. is set in Poland and can't receive RaF :/ If anyone know a method that works please pm, or post it on the forums.

----------


## superfraktal

I think people should make some moves - rather than any combinations
we could try start a petition or something.

If it changed in Germany, it can be change in Poland too.

----------


## z4x

Does it still work? There was some maintenance today and it seems to be fixed now.

----------


## xilla

tried few minutes ago, didn't work. maybe it's fixed?

----------


## z4x

Yep this exact method seems to be fixed, but theres some other one that still works, I see people selling this country change everywhere,

Only problem is to find someone who understands html to mess a bit with that 'edit country' code on blizzards site, thats all.

----------


## Vengfull

Necroing threads is just annoying, 'sploit has been dead a while now.

----------


## z4x

> 'sploit has been dead a while now.


Well, maybe this exact one, but theres some other similar trick that still works,

----------


## argoneus

> Well, maybe this exact one, but theres some other similar trick that still works,



What would that be?

----------


## buzzler

Just out of curiosity, does this mean we're allowed to sell exploits here? Seems some people are making a better profit from that instead of posting the actual method they use.

----------


## 4xon

If anyone can still do it, even for some cash, just let me know...
-Dave

----------


## GeorgeWOW1

Hmm i dont see the reasons to do that but hey gratz for findding out and for the effort  :Smile:

----------


## Vengfull

> Well, maybe this exact one, but theres some other similar trick that still works,


Post some proof or gtfo please.




> Just out of curiosity, does this mean we're allowed to sell exploits here? Seems some people are making a better profit from that instead of posting the actual method they use.


In the WoW trade area of the forum yes.

----------


## z4x

Sorry that I was unclear but i got no idea how the new exploit works. But if you dont believe that theres new one feel free to check wts section or just google it. I see several ppl offering this service = it still works... somehow

----------


## Deathstr

Can this be used to change the name on the battle.net account?

----------


## haimmer

any news about country change things?
i really need to change it somehow.

----------


## pederascheren

Can someone send me A legible scan or photo of a physical utility bill (electricity, gas or phone bill) which contains your name and the new address in the new country of residence (Please note that online statements or online utility bills are not acceptable) from GERMANY PLEASE.  :Smile:

----------


## jmulhern345help

> Can someone send me A legible scan or photo of a physical utility bill (electricity, gas or phone bill) which contains your name and the new address in the new country of residence (Please note that online statements or online utility bills are not acceptable) from GERMANY PLEASE.


30 dollar gift on PP and i will send a Phone Bill from germany.

----------


## oMSQo

I can do fake french payment bill and fake french national id

----------


## pederascheren

> I can do fake french payment bill and fake french national id


for free ?

----------


## armpower87

Can Anyone Help Me To Change Country Of Ressistance in Wow To UK For Free Thx very much i can give you only gold in game if you want..

----------


## armpower87

Skype: Elitepro

----------


## kodie363

Its not working for me..

----------


## raducu

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo-...it-friend.html ([EU] Battle.net Country Change for Recruit a Friend)

----------


## larskeizer95

Yueh, the method posted in this thread is not working anymore as of today. There are some other methods, other than actually moving in real ofcourse.  :Wink:

----------


## LoomaR

Not Working...

----------

